# i inherited a meyer st 90, now what do i do with it...



## jjcreate (Sep 17, 2009)

i just bought a house on the bench in northern utah (plenty of snowfall every winter) with a long sloped driveway/turnaround, lucky for me they left the meyer st 90 snow blade in the carport. lucky right? 

the hydraulics are missing, no electric hookups...just the plow. i have a 1984 toyota landcruiser, should i even think of hooking it up to that? or should i try for a different plow, or just be like everyone else in the neighborhood and spend 2 hours snowblowing every storm instead of skiing? 

help. 

thanks

p.s. i think they had the plow hooked up to a bigger suburban before, but i didn't get any hardware from the suburban.


----------

